

Why did Quora choose Python for its development[and not perl?] - Jasitis
http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-list/2011-May/1272740.html

======
dalke
For anyone else like me totally confused about why that link has nothing to do
with Quora, look back a few dozen postings to see the link to the nearly two
year old posting [http://www.quora.com/Quora-Infrastructure/Why-did-Quora-
choo...](http://www.quora.com/Quora-Infrastructure/Why-did-Quora-choose-
Python-for-its-development) . Which says nothing about Perl.

~~~
Jasitis
[http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
list/2011-May/127258...](http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
list/2011-May/1272588.html) == is the link which is in the same conversation
[which includes quora link you posted , the python ,the pearl and the
comparison in the finest print i ve come across],but yes it takes patience to
get that.

